# Training for Upper Management Position



## Dutch (Apr 4, 2006)

A fellow walks into a cafÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] with a shotgun in one hand pulling a male buffalo with the other. He says to the waiter, â€œIâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d like some coffee.â€ 

The waiter says, â€œSure, coming right up.â€ He gets the guy a tall mug of coffee.

The fellow drinks the coffee down in one gulp, turns and blasts the buffalo with the shotgun, causing parts of the animal to splatter everywhere, then just walks out.

The next morning the fellow returns. He has his shotgun in one hand pulling another male buffalo with the other. He walks up to the counter and says to the waiter, â€œIâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d like some coffee.â€

The waiter says, â€œWhoa, Dude! Weâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re still cleaning up your mess from yesterday. What was that all about anyway?â€

The guy smiles proudly and says, â€œIâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m training for an upper management position;  Come in, drink coffee, shoot the bull, leave the mess for others to clean up and disappear for the rest of day.â€


----------



## dan-0 (Apr 5, 2006)

hey man-that nails it on the head

(LOL!!!!!!!!!)

Dan


----------

